

Video: Spend Money to Reduce Customer Churn from Redpoint's Tomasz Tunguz - rekoros
http://www.heavybit.com/library/video/2013-11-12-tomasz-tunguz

======
TheBiv
Great run-through!

Although his slides were based on publicly traded companies (some enterprise
sales-based), his examples were more focused on consumer-facing as-a-service
businesses. I wish that he delved more into examples with enterprise sales-
based businesses, but all-in-all it was a great talk!

Thank you for sharing!

~~~
suzyperplexus
I highly recommend his blog as well
[http://tomtunguz.com](http://tomtunguz.com). Apparently he processes his data
points in R before laying out all his recommendations. Pretty awesome.

